# 97 altima fuel system lean



## djlnyc (Nov 7, 2005)

hey whats up from tampa have this little altima about 6 months now and all hell broke loose now took it for codes got knock sensor changed it 2 days later check engine light again (IAT) sensor changed it few days later yellow annoying light took for codes 02 senor changed it reset computer light went off 4 to 5 hours later driving around my best friend came around again his name is CHECK ENGINE LIGHT again took for codes says fuel system lean now im lost checked spark plugs which are about 3 weeks old and they are pretty black dont know ??? also about three months before all of this i once filled up the tank and the fuel gauge never went down it go's down when it wants to think that maybe that could be the problem that it is saying the fuel is lean that i have to replace the fuel pump that it is dying ???????????


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=109427


----------



## djlnyc (Nov 7, 2005)

jserrano said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=109427


need help was told that it is a vacum leak thats causing the code to come back as system lean


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

djlnyc said:


> need help was told that it is a vacum leak thats causing the code to come back as system lean


Are you getting a bad engine idle? You can verify vacuum by connecting a vacuum gauge with the "T" fitting on the fuel pressure regulator (FPR). At idle it should sit pretty steadily around 21 in. Hg. Anything close to 16 in. Hg means a vacuum leak.

You can also try spraying carburetor cleaner around suspected vacuum leak points and if the idle gets better then you have a leak around that area.


----------

